# DVI - DisplayPort Kabel, 120hz, DisplayPort allgemein!



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe auf Antwort, da es nur wenige gibt, die sich scheinbar damit auskennen.

Wenn ein Monitor, *keinen *DVI Anschluss hat, sondern nur über einen HDMI und einem DisplayPort Anschluß verfügt, wird es, was die 120Hz angeht, schwierig.

120Hz sind möglich;
Graka DP, Monitor DVI

120Hz nicht möglich;
Graka DVI, Monitor DP

Jetzt las ich im Netz allerdings, wenn es sich um ein Dual Link DVI DisplayPort Kabel handelt, soll dies möglich sein.
Da ich aber keinerlei Beweise zu der Aussage finde, hoffe ich hier auf Antwort.

120Hz angeblich möglich;
Graka DVI Dual Link, Monitor DP

Leider hält sich im Netz auch nach wie vor hartnäckig das Gerücht, dass auch das neue HDMI 1.4, 120Hz ermöglichen sollen.
Das stimmt aber auch nur bedingt.

Bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 sind 120Hz mit HDMI 1.4 *nicht* möglich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn zb. PCGH mal einen Artikel dazu heraus bringen könnte, um mal endlich Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
Zumindest was die Adaptermöglichkeiten angeht.

Das von DVI auf DVI oder von DP auf DP 120Hz möglich sind, kann man ja überall nachlesen.
Aber leider ist so gut wie nix zu finden, was die Adaptermöglichkeiten angeht.

Und das HDMI 1.4 bei Full HD "nur" 60Hz macht, weiß wahrscheinlich auch Jeder.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## fotoman (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DVI DisplayPort Kabel 120hz*



Pixy schrieb:


> Das von DVI auf DVI oder von DP auf DP 120Hz möglich sind, kann man ja überall nachlesen.


Was für DVI so allgemein auch falsch ist. Wenn die Grafikkarte nur SingleLink DVI kann wird es mit 120hz bei 1080p nichts.

Dabei reicht es schon, wenn man ein falsches (=billiges) DVI-Kabel verwendet um der Gesamtkombi die Möglichkeit nach 1080p mit 120hz zu rauben. Ob es für DP auch billige Kabel gibt weiss ich nicht.



Pixy schrieb:


> Aber leider ist so gut wie nix zu finden, was die Adaptermöglichkeiten angeht.


Auf Wikipedia unter HDMI und vor allem DP steht dort einiges inkl. dem Bezug zu DVI. Dann müsste man nur noch bei den diversen Adaptern herausfinden, ob die DualLink oder nur SingleLink unterstützen.



Pixy schrieb:


> Und das HDMI 1.4 bei Full HD "nur" 60Hz macht, weiß wahrscheinlich auch Jeder.


Nur weil Du einzig und alleine auf die Spiele schaust ist das noch lange nicht das einzige Anwendungsgebiet für HDMI (im Gegenteil, HDMI ist für die Unterhaltungselektronik entwickelt worden).

Und dort wurde/wird leider immer noch mit 1080i gesendet, welches HDMI 1.4a wohl auch mit 120hz kann, falls der Wikipedia-Artikel stimmt.

HDMI, genauso wie DVI-D und DP sind je nach Anzahl der Leitungen für gewisse Datenraten spezifiziert. Was der PC/Monitor/BR-Player dann daraus an Daten- und Bildwiederholrate machen ist in weiten Kreisen ihnen überlassen, so lange bei das selbe verstehen.

Ach so, im Handbuch des Monitors sollte deutlich beschrieben sein, mit welchem Anschluss er 120hz mit seiner nativen Auflösung unterstützt.


----------



## Pixy (1. November 2011)

*AW: DVI DisplayPort Kabel 120hz*



> Was für DVI so allgemein auch falsch ist. Wenn die Grafikkarte nur SingleLink DVI kann wird es mit 120hz bei 1080p nichts.


Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, benötigt man nur ein Dual Link DVI wenn man oberhalb der 165Hz arbeitet.



> Für die digitale Datenübertragung benutzt DVI den Standard TMDS.  Beim Aufbau einer Verbindung wird ausgehandelt, ob ein  Single-Link-Verbindung (max. 3,72 GBit/s) oder eine Dual-Link-Verbindung  (max. 7,44 GBit/s) verwendet wird. Außerdem werden Auflösung, Bittiefe,  Bildfrequenz und Verschlüsselung ausgehandelt. Pixelfrequenzen oberhalb  165 MHz oder Bittiefen von mehr als 8 bit (pro Pixel und Farbe) erfordern immer eine Dual-Link-Verbindung.


Früher, bei den alten Röhrenmonitoren lief ja auch ein Single Link DVI mit 120Hz.
Mmh, die Auflösungen betrugen allerdings nicht Full HD, habe ich fast vergessen.



> Dabei reicht es schon, wenn man ein falsches (=billiges) DVI-Kabel  verwendet um der Gesamtkombi die Möglichkeit nach 1080p mit 120hz zu  rauben.


Das stimmt natürlich.



> Und dort wurde/wird leider immer noch mit 1080i gesendet, welches HDMI  1.4a wohl auch mit 120hz kann, falls der Wikipedia-Artikel stimmt.


Dem ist ja leider nicht so.

"HDMI 1.4 Mai 2009 2160p 24 Hz Deep Color RGB und YCbCr (30, 36 und 48 bit), xvYCC-Farbraum (IEC 61966-2-4), sYCC601, Adobe RGB, AdobeYCC601 Typ A, Typ C (Mini-HDMI),
Typ D (Micro-HDMI) 4K-Auflösung, HDMI Ethernet Channel, Audio Return Channel, 3D _(kein einheitlicher Standard)_HDMI

1.4a Mär. 2010 3D-Übertragungsstandards _(Side-by-Side Horizontal und Top-and-Bottom)_,
*3D-Standards für Filme 1080p/24 Hz und Spiele 720p/50 Hz bzw. 60 Hz*."

Quelle:

HDMI läuft bei Full HD nur mit 60Hz, wenn man 120Hz nutzen möchte, muss man die Auflösung auf 640p runterschrauben (ca.), das ist ja das Problem.

Und ich möchte ja nur wissen, ob ein DVI DisplayPort Kabel mit 120Hz laufen kann.
Mit einem Single Link DVI geht es ja nicht.

Die Frage ist ja, ob 120Hz nutzbar wären, wenn man ein Dual Link DVI Kabel benutzen möchte.
Ich finde die Dinge bei Wikipedia nicht gerade ausführlich genug erklärt, man könnte irgendwie beides interpretieren.

DVI
HDMI
DisplayPort

Das Problem ist ja auch, wie schon erwähnt, das der DVI Anschluss an der Grafikkarte ist und nicht am Monitor, sonst wäre es ja kein Problem.
Der Monitor verfügt allerdings nur über HDMI und DP.

Dann liest man häufig, dass der DP das Signal häufig vom PC nicht erkennt, sodass bei einem neu Start der Monitor aus bleiben soll.



> Ozzard meint:             Hmm, jetzt wird's kompliziert. Ich habe drei Monitore, jeweils  direkt per VGA (analog), DP, und DVI angeschlossen. Adapter verwende ich  keine. Der Hauptmonitor (in der Mitte) ist per DP angeschlossen. Wenn  ich den erst nach dem Hochfahren von Windows einschalte, kommt kein  Bild. Dann muss ich erst die anderen Monitore anmachen und über einen  von denen, der gerade an ist, die Bildschirme neu konfigurieren.  Manchmal passiert es auch, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb 2 Monitore  aktiviert habe und beide ausschalte, dass nach dem Wiedereinschalten  beide Desktops vertauscht sind oder der DP-Monitor nicht geht. Ganz  verrückt.
> Keine Ahnung ob ich allein bin mit den Problemen. Vllt.  liegt es auch am Kabel, da ich manchmal, ca. 1x am Tag, kurz einen  Bildausfall von ca. 2 Sekunden habe. Keine Ahnung.


Ich sehe langsam nicht mehr durch und keiner hat so richtig Ahnung von der Materie.
Nicht mal die bei Prad.de können einen helfen dabei haben die mit Monitoren jeden Tag zu tun.


----------



## Hübie (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe hier zwei 120-Hz Bildschirme (Acer HS244HQbmii und BenQ XL2410T). Der Acer hat nur zwei HDMI-Eingänge (1.4a). An meiner GTX 580 (auch 1.4a) sind 120 Hz *nicht* mit meinem Kabel (CTi AWM 20276 80°C 30V E81280-D Ching Tai HDMI) *machbar*.
Der BenQ ist per Dual-Link-DVI-D angeschlossen und macht problemlos die 120 Hz. Verwende ich hier das HDMI-Kabel *sind ebenfalls keine 120 Hz drin* da der Eingang nur HDMI 1.3 ist. Ich besorge mir gleich mal Adapter und schau wie es dann aussieht. Es ist zum Kotzen wie wenig durchsichtig der ganze Misch-Masch für den Endkunden darstellt.
So wie mir bekannt ist sollte es per Displayport möglich sein.

LG Hübie

Edit: So. Ich habe nun den Acer an meine GTX 580 gehangen. Ich musste eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen in der ich die nativen 1920x1080x32 mit 120 Hz ansteuere dann läufts auch (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Erkannt wird halt standardmäßig 60 Hz. Jetzt probier ich das mal drüben an der HD 6870, welche gar kein HDMI hat (per DVI-D Adapter). HDMI 1.3 macht bei FullHD lediglich 90 Hz (http://www.abload.de/img/img_02476zjmq.jpg).


----------



## Ryle (2. Mai 2012)

Mit HDMI sind garantiert keine 120Hz drin, ganz egal was du dir da mit Adaptern zusammenwurschtelst. HDMI kann nur bis 720p 120Hz und selbst da ist es kein reales 120Hz sondern im Prinzip eine Art Interlaced Signal. 1080p sind nur mit 60Hz drin, das liegt einfach an der Bandbreitenbeschränkung. Man munkelt das der nächste HDMI Standard dann 1080p@120Hz kann, ob es auch so kommt darf abgewartet werden.

Ohne Vorkenntnisse mag es durchaus verwirrend sein, aber wer auf die güldene Idee kommt mal nach HDMI zu googlen sieht als erstes Ergebnis den wiki Eintrag mit HDMI Standards, Bandbreiten und Auflösungen in denen klipp und klar steht was nun geht und was nicht.

Für 120Hz brauchst du eine Grafikkarte mit *Dual Link DVI Ausgang*, ein *Dual Link DVI Kabel* oder Display Port Ausgang und Display Port Eingang am Monitor. Adaptergeschichten funktionieren auf gut Glück. Displayport auf Dual Link DVI Adapter funktionieren theoretisch, in der Praxis scheitern aber 9von10 der Adapter und kein Hersteller zeigt sich willig anzugeben ob es nun funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## Hübie (2. Mai 2012)

Möp! Falsch. Schau doch auf mein Foto. Oder meinst ich hab das mit Photoshop gefaked?  Da ist nix interlaced. Das würde man sehen. Im nVidia-Treiber kannst du auch eine Menge einstellen 
Ich hatte eben DP an der Graka und HDMI am Acer-Monitor. Lief ebenfalls mit 120 Hz. Das ist ein 08-15 22,90 Euro Kabel.

Mit der scheiß-AMD-Karte gehts net. Da ist kein Vollbild möglich. Ich mache gerade n reinstall des Catalyst. An meinem Rechner habe ich auch ganz unkompliziert per DVI-D Duallink meinen Monitor angeschlossen, da er per HDMI wie gesagt nur auf 90 Hz geht. Der Acer hat einen HDMI 1.4a Eingang und meine Graka einen 1.4a Ausgang. Die AMD HD 6870 hier hat wohl nur einen HDMI 1.3 Ausgang. Ich teste gerade den Displayport-Ausgang. Leider kann man bei AMD die Auflösungen nicht so leicht ändern. Muss mal suchen wie das geht.

Edit: Die AMD-Treiber sind ne echte Katastrophe wenns darum geht... Ich kick die raus und nimm nVidia.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2012)

120Hz ist via HDMI (1.4) machbar aber nicht (explizit) im Standard vorgesehen. Wird soweit ich weiß von (neueren) nVidia GraKas unterstützt... beim Monitor/Beamer muss man Glück haben, TVs können das soweit ich weiß generell nicht.

Für die 3D Wiedergabe sieht HDMI ab 1.4a ein anderes Verfahren vor: Side-by-Side.

Duallink Adapter sollten schon funktionieren... sollten...


----------



## Hübie (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel wieso Acer lediglich 2 HDMI-Ports und einen D-Sub Port in dem Gerät verbaut. Da lobe ich mir meinen BenQ doch schon sehr. Hätte der noch HDMI 1.4 wärs ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Ryle (4. Mai 2012)

Dann hättest du die weltweiten Standards und die *Bandbreite* von HDMI ausgetrickst und die Timing Table deines Monitors umgangen...

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das was du gemacht hast ähnlich ist wie Downsampling. Du gibst eine Custom Auflösung im Treiber an die vor der Ausgabe wieder heruntergerechnet wird.
Gleichzeitig rechnet dein Monitor danach wieder das Bild auf 120Hz hoch (Zwischenbildberechnung), weil er das eben intern so macht da das Panel ansonsten für Shutter nicht zu gebrauchen wäre. 
Im Endeffekt hast du trotzdem nur 60Hz real an der Büchse anliegen.

Und warum der Monitor als Eingang ein 120Hz Signal meldet ? Zur Kundenverarsche, damit nicht jeder in den Rezensionen schreibt, dass es ja nur ein 60Hz Monitor ist. Ist ein Acer und die verarschen die Leute mit ihren Monitoren nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## Hübie (4. Mai 2012)

Wie ergibt das einen Sinn was du da schreibst? Die Auflösung wurde gar nicht verändert. Lediglich die Wiederholfrequenz. Das musst du mir jetzt mal genau erklären. 
Für shutter brauchts zwei mal 60 Hertz.

ps: Übertakten kann man grundsätzlich alles...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. Mai 2012)

also mit HDMI 1.4(a) geht fullhd@120hz defintiv mit den neuen radeons 7k-reihe und aber auch mit den gtx580er / 680er.

ein gutes kabel vorrausgesetzt.

AnandTech - AMD Radeon HD 7970 Review: 28nm And Graphics Core Next, Together As One

mfg


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2012)

> Dann hättest du die weltweiten Standards und die *Bandbreite* von HDMI ausgetrickst und die Timing Table deines Monitors umgangen...


 
HDMI 1.4 hat prinzipiell genügend Bandbreite für Full-HD @ 120Hz, stattliche 8,16GBit/s, das ist (etwas) mehr als Dual Link DVI!

Und mehr als das doppelte von "normalem" HDMI 1.3 (und älter)

Warum 120Hz nicht offiziell im Standard vorgesehen sind weiß ich nicht, aber prinzipiell ist es möglich, es muss nur von beiden Endgeräten unterstützt werden.


----------



## Ryle (5. Mai 2012)

So nun noch eine Runde Smartshitter Deluxe !



> lso mit HDMI 1.4(a) geht fullhd@120hz defintiv mit den neuen radeons 7k-reihe und aber auch mit den gtx580er / 680er.


AMD unterstützt inzwischen 3D Framepacking mit 60Hz. Framepacking ist aber ein großer Superframe mit 1920x2205 der eben mit 60Hz übertragen wird, damit hast du dann zwar "60Hz pro Auge" aber trotzdem keine 120 Vollbilder im 2D. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass man für Framepacking etwas weniger Bandbreite benötigt und lässt fast schon darauf schließen, dass AMD auch keine 300MHz Transmitter verbaut sondern irgendwas mit ~250MHz Bandbreite, hierbei bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. 


> ein gutes kabel vorrausgesetzt.


Sowas wie gute Kabel gibt es nicht. Es gibt Cat 1 und Cat2 Kabel und ein Cat2 Kabel hat volle Belegung, ist Dual Link fähig und hat eine Bandbreite von 340MHz bis 7,5m (Standard). 


> Für shutter brauchts zwei mal 60 Hertz.


Genau und das macht der Monitor intern aus einem 60Hz Signal, genauso wie jeder 3D Fernseher mit Shutter Technik, außer ein paar DLP Geräten die tatsächlich 120Hz supporten. Und da der Monitor selbst in seiner eigenen Timing Table keine einzige Auflösung mit 120Hz unterstützt wird kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass du hier reale 120Hz im Betrieb hast. Ich kann mich irren, aber eigentlich ist das unmöglich.


> HDMI 1.4 hat prinzipiell genügend Bandbreite für Full-HD @ 120Hz, stattliche 8,16GBit/s, das ist (etwas) mehr als Dual Link DVI!


Das Problem ist auch nicht die Bandbreite von HDMI an sich, sondern die Bandbreite von den bisher verbauten HDMI Port Prozessoren/Transmittern. Für 1920x1080@120Hz benötigt man mehr als ~290MHz Bandbreite und die ganzen bisher verbauten Port Prozessoren bzw. Transmitter erreichen maximal 135-165MHz. Die neuen 300MHz Port Transmitter wurden erst Mitte letzten Jahres fertiggestellt und ausgeliefert, somit glaube ich kaum dass die schon in der GTX580 stecken.
Leider sagt der HDMI Standard 1.4a nicht aus was bei dem Gerät nun unter der Haube steckt sondern legt nur fest, dass das Gerät gewisse Auflösungen und Formate verbindlich mitmachen muss (Mandatory Formats) die man alle aber auch noch mit geringerer Bandbreite erreicht. Ich gehe sogar stark davon aus, dass die neuen Emitter und Prozessoren erst mit dem neuen HDMI Standard in die Geräte einziehen werden da sonst kein Mensch mehr durchblickt.

Die ganze HDMI Geschichte ist einfach nur ein Witz und eine reine Frechheit. Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wieso HDMI ein Consumer Electronic "Standard" *hust* geworden ist und das 1000 mal bessere Display Port vor sich hin vegetiert. Das kann doch einfach nur wieder durch die Lobby oder einen Marktführer forciert worden sein, auch wenn sich mir der Sinn dahinter entzieht.


----------



## Hübie (6. Mai 2012)

Ich stimme dir zu, dass das alles ein Witz ist, aber es sind 120 Hz. Wie gesagt geht das aber nur an meiner GTX 580. Die HD 6870 macht da kein Piep über 60 Hz. Der HDMI 1.3 Eingang meines BenQ ging wie gesagt auch bis 90 Hz. Ich hatte schon Taktraten bei 265 MHz mit meinem ASUS (1680x1050).


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2012)

> Das Problem ist auch nicht die Bandbreite von HDMI an sich, sondern die Bandbreite von den bisher verbauten HDMI Port Prozessoren/Transmittern. Für 1920x1080@120Hz benötigt man mehr als ~290MHz Bandbreite und die ganzen bisher verbauten Port Prozessoren bzw. Transmitter erreichen maximal 135-165MHz. Die neuen 300MHz Port Transmitter wurden erst Mitte letzten Jahres fertiggestellt und ausgeliefert, somit glaube ich kaum dass die schon in der GTX580 stecken.
> Leider sagt der HDMI Standard 1.4a nicht aus was bei dem Gerät nun unter der Haube steckt sondern legt nur fest, dass das Gerät gewisse Auflösungen und Formate verbindlich mitmachen muss (Mandatory Formats) die man alle aber auch noch mit geringerer Bandbreite erreicht. Ich gehe sogar stark davon aus, dass die neuen Emitter und Prozessoren erst mit dem neuen HDMI Standard in die Geräte einziehen werden da sonst kein Mensch mehr durchblickt.


 
"Echtes" sequentielles 120Hz via HDMI kenne ich auch nur bei einigen Beamern mit einer Auflösung unterhalb von Full-HD


----------



## Blackjack89 (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag Jungs.
Ich hab eure Beiträge interessiert verfolgt und bin nun etwas verwirrt muss ich gestehn^^
Kann man jetzt die 120Hz eines entsprechenden Bildschirms nutzen mit einer 580er oder nicht? Mit DVI oder?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

> Kann man jetzt die 120Hz eines entsprechenden Bildschirms nutzen mit einer 580er oder nicht? Mit DVI oder?


Jop! DVI-D oder DisplayPort. Auf Experimente mit HDMI würd ich mich nicht einlassen.


----------



## Blackjack89 (10. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Jop! DVI-D oder DisplayPort. Auf Experimente mit HDMI würd ich mich nicht einlassen.



Alles klar! Danke für die Info  will mir en neuen Bildschirm zulegen und ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob 60 oder 120 Hz. Hab in nem anderen Thread ein Kommentar von dir gelesen, dass du eigentlich Recht überzeugt wärst von einem 120Hz Monitor richtig? Der Asus VS irgendwas find ich nämlich auch nicht schlecht, hat halt leider nur 60Hz. 
Was ist denn so der Hauptvorteil von 120Hz beim Alltagsgebrauch wie Inet oder schnellen Shootern?

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Danke für die Info  will mir en neuen Bildschirm zulegen und ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob 60 oder 120 Hz. Hab in nem anderen Thread ein Kommentar von dir gelesen, dass du eigentlich Recht überzeugt wärst von einem 120Hz Monitor richtig? Der Asus VS irgendwas find ich nämlich auch nicht schlecht, hat halt leider nur 60Hz.
> Was ist denn so der Hauptvorteil von 120Hz beim Alltagsgebrauch wie Inet oder schnellen Shootern?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich hatte mal zwei Wochen den BenQ XL2420T zum testen bei mir. Hab ihn bei einem Freund im Laden gesehen, und wollte 120Hz mal selbst testen.
Die 120Hz hab ich bereits auf dem Desktop gesprürt. Gerade beim verschieben von Fenstern. Bei Shootern hat der Monitor halt echt seine Vorteile. Der Bildablauf wirkt flüssiger, und man sieht nicht alles verschwommen bei schnellen Bewegungen oder Drehungen. Getestet hab ich ihn mit Unreal Tournament III, Quake und Battlefield 3. Wo er auch seine Stärke ausspielen kann, ist bei Rennspielen. NFS hat auch davon profitiert. 
Mein nächster Monitor wird daher auf jeden Fall ein 120Hz-Monitor.


----------



## Blackjack89 (10. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal zwei Wochen den BenQ XL2420T zum testen bei mir. Hab ihn bei einem Freund im Laden gesehen, und wollte 120Hz mal selbst testen.
> Die 120Hz hab ich bereits auf dem Desktop gesprürt. Gerade beim verschieben von Fenstern. Bei Shootern hat der Monitor halt echt seine Vorteile. Der Bildablauf wirkt flüssiger, und man sieht nicht alles verschwommen bei schnellen Bewegungen oder Drehungen. Getestet hab ich ihn mit Unreal Tournament III, Quake und Battlefield 3. Wo er auch seine Stärke ausspielen kann, ist bei Rennspielen. NFS hat auch davon profitiert.
> Mein nächster Monitor wird daher auf jeden Fall ein 120Hz-Monitor.



Ok. Hört sich ja schon mal gar nicht so verkehrt an. Ich werde mir die Sache mal durch denk Kopf gehn lassen  
Danke soweit!

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Ok. Hört sich ja schon mal gar nicht so verkehrt an. Ich werde mir die Sache mal durch denk Kopf gehn lassen
> Danke soweit!
> 
> Gruß


 
Kein Problem! 

Falls du noch Fragen hast: Nur her damit.


----------



## Hübie (11. Mai 2012)

Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Jungs.
> Ich hab eure Beiträge interessiert verfolgt und bin nun etwas verwirrt muss ich gestehn^^
> Kann man jetzt die 120Hz eines entsprechenden Bildschirms nutzen mit einer 580er oder nicht? Mit DVI oder?
> 
> Gruß



Wenn du dich ein wenig auskennst, dann kannst du wie gesagt auch eine custom resolution im NVCP erstellen und auch per HDMI 120Hz ansteuern. Dennoch würde ich dir DVI-D empfehlen. Damit ist Downsampling möglich und du bewegst dich takttechnisch nicht sehr weit ausserhalb der Specs.


----------



## HCB301 (23. November 2013)

Guten Morgen. 

Ich habe eine Radeon XFX 7970 Black Edition und einen Full HD Monitor von Acer, das Modell: HN274H! 

Ich nutze den Monitor in 2D mit 120hz! 3D uninteressant! 

Jetzt will ich mir einen zweiten Acer Monitor kaufen und diesen auch mit 120hz laufen lassen. Ich kenne mich nicht mit der Materie aus, daher bitte keine Fachbegriffe, sondern vllt ein Link zum Produkt. 

Wie schließe ich den zweiten Monitor an, bzw an welchem Anschluß? 


Gruß!


----------



## Hübie (23. November 2013)

Kurz: Zwei 120 Hz-Monitore mit 120 Hz ansprechen geht _afaik_ nicht.

Edit: Hm. Vielleicht einen per DVI-D und einen per Displayport.


----------



## HCB301 (23. November 2013)

1. Warum nicht? 
2. Oder muß ich 2 Graka haben? 
3. Gruß


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2013)

Das wäre nur mit DP möglich, der Monitor hat aber kein DP.

Wenn der Monitor 120Hz über HDMI schafft wäre auch das natürlich eine Möglichkeit aber ich würde nicht davon ausgehen; du könntest es ja testen...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. November 2013)

oder per adapter.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2013)

Nein. Adapter sind hier keine Lösung.

Außer eventuell ein aktiver DP-Duallink DVI Adapter der 120Hz tauglich ist aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es solche wirklich gibt...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. November 2013)

Solche adapter gibts schon, aber sie kosten etwa 100€


----------



## HCB301 (24. November 2013)

Dann bitte ich mal um einen Link!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. November 2013)

Hier:  Club 3D aktiver DisplayPort/Dual-Link DVI Adapter 330MHz (CAC-1051)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (24. November 2013)

also kann man am schon "fast" sagen, das 2x 120Hz nicht so wirklich geht, AUßER der monitor hat einen DP-anschluss.

mfg


----------



## HCB301 (24. November 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hier:  Club 3D aktiver DisplayPort/Dual-Link DVI Adapter 330MHz (CAC-1051)


 
Der kann nur 3 x 60hz! Zu lesen auf deren HP! 
Wie ich merke, weiß man hier auch nicht viel! Viele glauben nur etwas zu wissen!


----------



## Hübie (24. November 2013)

Und du eben so wenig. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr vertraut mit der Materie wie ein Display-Interface in einer GPU arbeitet. Allerdings kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass man mit 2 * 120 Hz simultan Bilder über den Bus jagen kann. Ich bin an der Sache dran 
Der Adapter ist für Eyefinity bzw. Surroundview, aber nicht für dual-monitoring @120 Hz.


----------



## dickerteufel (24. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem Mini-Displayport Ausgang an der Grafikkarte einen 144 hz Monitor mit Displayport Eingang betreiben kann?
Google und Forensuche liefern da keine eindeutige Antwort...
Hatt der Mini-Displayport Nachteile gegenüber dem normalen Displayport?


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2013)

> Und du eben so wenig. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr vertraut mit der Materie wie ein Display-Interface in einer GPU arbeitet. Allerdings kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass man mit 2 * 120 Hz simultan Bilder über den Bus jagen kann. Ich bin an der Sache dran
> Der Adapter ist für Eyefinity bzw. Surroundview, aber nicht für dual-monitoring @120 Hz.



DP 1.2 reicht aus um zwei 1920x1080 Monitore mit 120Hz gleichzeitig an einem Anschluss zu betreiben.



> Der kann nur 3 x 60hz! Zu lesen auf deren HP!
> Wie ich merke, weiß man hier auch nicht viel! Viele glauben nur etwas zu wissen!



Ich sehe da nichts. Er wird damit beworben 3D tauglich zu sein also gehe ich davon aus das er 120Hz unterstützt.



> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem Mini-Displayport Ausgang an der Grafikkarte einen 144 hz Monitor mit Displayport Eingang betreiben kann?



Ja.



> Hatt der Mini-Displayport Nachteile gegenüber dem normalen Displayport?



Der Stecker hat keine Verrigelung.

Elektrisch sind beide gleichwertig.


----------



## HCB301 (24. November 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> DP 1.2 reicht aus um zwei 1920x1080 Monitore mit 120Hz gleichzeitig an einem Anschluss zu betreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier ist zu sehen, das der Hub nur 60hz kann!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. November 2013)

also dieser hier kann auch 120hz ansteuern, daher gehe ich davon aus, das es der his auch können wird.

UltraAV® DisplayPort or Mini DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter with 3D Support

die techn. doku ist mangelhaft.
3d-vision braucht 120hz.

mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. November 2013)

HCB301 schrieb:


> Hier ist zu sehen, das der Hub nur 60hz kann!



Es geht um den adapter, nicht um einen hub. Und dieser adapter wird mit "compatible with nvidia 3d vision" beworben, also unterstützt er 120hz @ 1080p


----------



## Superwip (25. November 2013)

> Hier ist zu sehen, das der Hub nur 60hz kann!



Was für ein Hub?


----------



## HCB301 (25. November 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was für ein Hub?


 
Multi Stream Transport (MST) Hub - Club3D [DE]


----------

